# 2019 MLB Post Season



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Who is everyone rooting for? I'm a pretty big Dodger fan so obviously I'm hoping for them to take it all this year. On the American League side I'd like to see the Astros, because I want some redemption. #2017neverfoget


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Dodgers all the way. Bring on the Astros or the Yankees.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Welp...


So much for that


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Interesting stat from ESPN :crying:

"The Braves have now lost 10 consecutive Postseason rounds (2001 NLCS, 8 NLDS and 2012 WC Game). That matches the Cubs (10 straight between 1910-1998) for the longest such streak in MLB Postseason history."


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I became an Astros fan in the aftermath of Hurricane Harvey. They have assembled a powerhouse team now.

Big fan of Justin Verlander, Jose Altuve, LSU grad Alex Bregman, George Springer, Gerrit Cole, and Carlos Correa.

I grew up in the South, and was always a Braves fan. The Astros were the only other team in the South back then....

It looks like the Astros may meet the Yankees next - I like Aaron Judge, but I do not like the Yankees. Go Astros!!

Watching Game 5 from the Juice Box in Houston right now - Astros bats finally came alive again. Here we go!


----------



## Frankp877 (Aug 1, 2019)

Been a Cardinals fan my whole life, so naturally will be rooting them on.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm still pretty bummed out. 
@Grass Clippins so who are you rooting for now?
@FlowRider that Astros Yankees series is gonna be a good one.
@Frankp877 I was really hoping the Dodgers would make it to face the Cards so it would be the year of redemption. Beat the Cardinals in the LCS and beat the Astros in the WS. That won't be happening...


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@The_iHenry Not sure why but I'll probably route for the Cardinals...although I do like what @FlowRider was saying about the Astros being a good alternate to the Braves. I don't consider Texas to be "The South" but it's close enough and not Florida, which is nice. The Astros have a cool orginal logo... 'Stros Before Hoes? I may be able to get behind that.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeppers, Astros versus Yankees tonight.

I am gonna record the game because LSU vs. Florida....

Astros have great pitching, a lineup of very good hitters, and they play solid defense. Their coaching analytics are also state of the art.

All that said, I think the Yankees intimidate them. All that history, and they are mostly youngsters. Yankee Stadium had them psyched out....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

All that being said, I believe in the Astros.

They have proved themselves to me....

And I dislike the Yankees, although I give them respect anyway....


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> All that being said, I believe in the Astros.
> 
> They have proved themselves to me....
> 
> And I dislike the Yankees, although I give them respect anyway....


I think I'm gonna root for the nationals the rest of the way. Either way the ALCS is gonna be a good series to watch. I hope it goes 7.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, after Carlos Correa hit his dramatic walk off homer for the Astros that came after midnight, I have been trying to recover from staying up late to watch the end of the game. Pretty exciting conclusion to that one.

Watching Astros trying to push some more runs in leading 2-0 in Game 3. Jose Altuve sure is earning his $150 million contract money. Runners at the corners with no outs in the 7th and the worried Yankees brought in Britton in relief.

Waiting for our main man Alex Bregman to bat with runners in scoring position - 1 out and 2nd and 3rd now....

GO ASTROS!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

"Rastros" scored a run on a wild pitch in the dirt - nice worm burner there, Britton!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Rastros scored again on a sacrifice fly to take a 4-0 lead. Altuve is leading the team again, as only he can do...!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

ALCS is getting close. I think the Astros will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> ALCS is getting close. I think the Astros will finish it tomorrow.


Pulling hard as I can for the Astros tonight! They're a different team at home, and we need to finish the Yankees off!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > ALCS is getting close. I think the Astros will finish it tomorrow.
> ...


Off to a good start!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

WOWZA! What an exciting ending!!

Jose Altuve hit a two-run walk-off homer in the bottom of the 9th to send the Astros to the World Series!!

He is only 5 feet 6 inches tall, but that guy plays with so much determination and drive, he is really a great player.

Tired today from staying up so late, but it is a happy tired. The Nationals are going to be tough. Here we go!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> WOWZA! What an exciting ending!!
> 
> Jose Altuve hit a two-run walk-off homer in the bottom of the 9th to send the Astros to the World Series!!
> 
> ...


Altuve is a prime example of starting at the bottom and grinding to the top. He played at the rookie league team here in Greeneville back in 2008-09. And he played on some bad teams. But he was a fan favorite for the same reasons he is with the Astros. He is one of two starters on the Astros that came through here (Carlos Correa). I tell my sons about him all the time. He was told he was too small and he started in rookie ball where very few make it to the show but he kept grinding and is now ALCS MVP. He's just a great story.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, it was kind of cool watching the game. The owner of the Houston Rockets, Tillman Fertitta, was sitting in the first row right behind home plate, right next to his guests James Harden and Russell Westbrook. Cool seeing them there.

Nolan Ryan was also on the front row - he usually shows up for the big games. Never really reacts, but always there.

Jose Altuve signed a contract for $150 million. So far, he is earning every penny. $30 MILLION a season...not bad....

It is a team filled with star players, but I like Altuve, Correa, Alex Bregman is the man this year, Gerrit Cole, and Justin Verlander. My favorite fan is Kate Upton Verlander. And I like it when Orbit the Astros mascot scarfs down hot dogs!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, tonight is the first game of the World Series between the Astros and the Nationals.

MLB told the Astros to close the roof on Minute Maid Park on what has been the best day of the year weather wise so far. Pretty weird decision.

Anyway, the Series is supposed to be all about pitching, which I enjoy because I used to pitch when I played baseball, when I was not at shortstop or second.

Nationally swept the Cardinals which worries me some...but the Astros are very tough to beat at the Juice Box...!

"RO RASTROS"!!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not a baseball guy but always watch a little of the World Series.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Go Astros!!! Cole pitching Game 1 should be good to watch.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you Trea Turner. Free tacos!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Good game tonight. I thought the Astros were going to pull off a comeback there for a second.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Astros are in a huge hole. Go Nats


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

That was... less than ideal. We'll see how they respond after an off day. That'll be telling. Nats have Sanchez left to start and he hasn't pitched in 3 weeks.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

So it seems like the World Series is warm season turf vs cool season turf!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Butter said:


> So it seems like the World Series is warm season turf vs cool season turf!


Never really would have thought of it that way...but I suppose you are right!

Astros always seem to play better when the pressure is on, and they are pretty good at winning on the road, so....

Their offense has been noticeably absent, and their pitching has been surprisingly tentative against the Nats.

But now it is going to require extreme focus for them to win four out of five. I believe they actually can get it done.

They just need to get a win and get some momentum going. They're a different team when they play loose.... :nod:

Up 2-0 tonight, and Greinke looks very focused. Need to get the offense going though; pitching will be there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was really surprised to see both teams give up 2 games at home. As someone who doesn't have much interest in either team, I'm kinda hoping it goes 7! :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Ware said:


> I was really surprised to see both teams give up 2 games at home. As someone who doesn't have much interest in either team, I'm kinda hoping it goes 7! :thumbup:


I always hope for 7


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Game 7 games are almost always epic.

Astros have Big Mo back - they are very tough at The Juice Box.

My main man Alex Bregman came through huge on his Grand Slam!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I bet that mattress guy was pretty worried on Thursday but he's feeling pretty good now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> I bet that mattress guy was pretty worried on Thursday but he's feeling pretty good now.


I saw a story on him the other day. He makes a huge bet for the Astro's to cover his losses if they win. So he refunds all that money on the furniture but has the payout from his bet to help cover the losses. Kind of an interesting situation.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that mattress guy was pretty worried on Thursday but he's feeling pretty good now.
> ...


My cousin lives in Houston. He told me he went and spent 7K on furniture with the promise of if the Astros win the world series he doesn't have to pay the 7K back but if the Nationals win he has to pay the 7K. The mattress guy is smart. He made a ridiculously large bet to get peoples attention, then makes a promise to give away furniture if he wins his ridiculously large bet, while all in all covering his bet. I actually think he ends up losing money if the Astros win. Don't quote me on any of this though.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Mattress Mack. He bet $3,500,000 on the Astros to win the Series to help offset the potential losses on mattresses.

He lost "between $10 million and $12 million" in 2017, but he had purchased insurance to cover some of his losses.

No insurance carrier would issue coverage this time, so he went to different casinos with sports books all over.

He also bet the NY Yankees would lose. So he has already won that bet. He is a good guy, helps flood victims out.

With Justin Verlander pitching at home tomorrow night, either he jams the Nats, or else gets no support & loses....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great Series!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Ware said:


> Great Series!


Indeed.

Games 6 and 7 were intense.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This was Brice Harper's reaction:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> This was Brice Harper's reaction:


Haha you know deep down he's sad that he wasn't part of it. How do you think Mattress Mack feels?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Really enjoyable World Series. Astros just did not want it as bad as the Nationals did, and so the Nats won it all....

It was a great season for the Astros, and I think Washington D.C. probably needs something to cheer about now....

One interesting post season rift between Astros manager and Gerrit Cole - something really wrong there....

At the end of the day, the team that wanted it the most was the team that ended up winning, so on to basketball...!


----------

